# Horrible Kenpo Clps



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 29, 2008)

OK,  I know that I am going to get a lot of crap for this one but I want to get the opinions of you all on this.

I am so freaking tried of all the bleeping crapy a^* videos/clips/youtube stuff out there showing a EPAK black belts doing techniques on someone who just stands there and lets he/she hit him 2,134 times.  I am not just talking about 1st, 2nd or 3rd degree black belts either.  We can all beat the living crap out of anyone who just stands there and lets you whale away on them and yes I do agree that that is  *stage* in the learning process.  But if your a super duper black belt who can leap tall buildingsin a single bound then why not show the world.  Is everyone hiding all of the secret information?


Is, it me?  Maybe I am just not looking at the right people or maybe I have lost my way.  Someone please show me the light here.  If you have a clip of someone please send it to me.


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> OK, I know that I am going to get a lot of crap for this one but I want to get the opinions of you all on this.
> 
> I am so freaking tried of all the bleeping crapy a^* videos/clips/youtube stuff out there showing a EPAK black belts doing techniques on someone who just stands there and lets he/she hit him 2,134 times. I am not just talking about 1st, 2nd or 3rd degree black belts either. We can all beat the living crap out of anyone who just stands there and lets you whale away on them and yes I do agree that that is *stage* in the learning process. But if your a super duper black belt who can leap tall buildingsin a single bound then why not show the world. Is everyone hiding all of the secret information?
> 
> ...


 
I started a similar thread on this subject a while back.  IMHO, the problem with many youtube clips, is that a) they show a small portion of the art.  People watch that small snip and assume that what they see is what the art is really all about.  B) many clips that we see are usually of the demo nature.  A small segment from a seminar for example.  So of course, if someone is demonstrating a technique, for the sake of learning, its going to be done slow.  However, we never see anything at a quick pace.  Sure, we see clips of people executing the tech. fast, but as you said, the uke is standing there.  

Now, can/do these folks train with some resistance?  I don't know, but we can only hope.  When I'm working with my teacher, sure, we start off slow, but after a while, we pick up the pace.  We try to make it more alive so to speak, with some movement and resistance.


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2008)

*shrug*

Kenpo for defense against a mannequin.  Its rather popular.  I can understand that when a student is learning a technique, it makes sense to drill on a stationary person to get the mechanics down.   

But the training wheels have to come off at some point after a certain amount of months, or years, or decades....


----------



## SL4Drew (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah there is lots of crap...sadly. At least you don't see AK guys "chi fighting" --at least not yet.

Here is some good stuff:


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jan 29, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> OK, I know that I am going to get a lot of crap for this one but I want to get the opinions of you all on this.
> 
> I am so freaking tried of all the bleeping crapy a^* videos/clips/youtube stuff out there showing a EPAK black belts doing techniques on someone who just stands there and lets he/she hit him 2,134 times. I am not just talking about 1st, 2nd or 3rd degree black belts either. We can all beat the living crap out of anyone who just stands there and lets you whale away on them and yes I do agree that that is *stage* in the learning process. But if your a super duper black belt who can leap tall buildingsin a single bound then why not show the world. Is everyone hiding all of the secret information?
> 
> ...


 
Hi folks!
I'm more interested in teaching all martial artists and especially kenpoists about various aspects regarding kenpo and not impressing people with how fast I can smack someone around. Hence, the reason for the particular format that I use in my clips.
Okey dokey! So, let's get your opinion on my kenpo clips! simply go to youtube and punch in "kenpojoe" and tell me your opinion!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 29, 2008)

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> I'm more interested in teaching all martial artists and especially kenpoists about various aspects regarding kenpo and not impressing people with how fast I can smack someone around. Hence, the reason for the particular format that I use in my clips.
> Okey dokey! So, let's get your opinion on my kenpo clips! simply go to youtube and punch in "kenpojoe" and tell me your opinion!
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


Get closer.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 30, 2008)

SL4Drew,

I liked the clips that you posted and they are of high quality. However,  it is still the same issue.   We are still pulling of techniques with someone just standing there and not resisting?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 30, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> SL4Drew,
> 
> I liked the clips that you posted and they are of high quality. However, it is still the same issue. We are still pulling of techniques with someone just standing there and not resisting?


 
Well to actually teach a set move you need a set situation.  So for instructional clips, I expect the "dummy" to sit there.  If they counter and then the person recounters and so forth it becomes a sparring macth which is less than instructional.  I'm guessing you're looking for clips that are analagous to BJJ or grappling sparring clips but Kenpo oriented?

P.S. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 30, 2008)

SL4Drew said:


> Yeah there is lots of crap...sadly. At least you don't see AK guys "chi fighting" --at least not yet.
> 
> Here is some good stuff:


 
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## SL4Drew (Jan 30, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> SL4Drew,
> 
> I liked the clips that you posted and they are of high quality. However, it is still the same issue. We are still pulling of techniques with someone just standing there and not resisting?


 
I'm not quite sure I understand. It seems to me there are three general places during the course of a self defense scenario where you could ask this question: 1) The defender's physical response to and recovery from the assault, 2) the attacker's physical response to the defender's counter attack, or 3) the efficacy of the counter attack.

I think that the first two categories can be generally understood and evaluated on video, but less so regarding the third. What I typically see in the videos, is the attacker walks up, and 'puts his hand' on the defender. Lapel grabs have little to no momentum behind them and almost never grab any chest hair with the lapel. Same with pushes. The attacker usually sticks his arms out and the defender moves--no push is ever applied. So, you can (and should) ask whether the defender realistically responded to the initial assault, i.e. did the defender actually defend against an aggressive lapel grab or just a mildly annoying grab of the lapel.

Second (and where I think most these vids jump the rails) is how the attacker responds to the counter attack. Most often you see the attacker just stands there as a Kenpo mannequin while 1,001 strikes are thrown. If you bash a guy in the nose, he'll usually react a certain way. Same thing with a groin shot, a chop to the neck, eye poke, or whatever mayhem the defender chooses to unleash. But usually in the vid the guy just stands there, apparently awed by the blinding attack. This means that you never consider where he'll be when you actually hit him, so how you going to hit him with the next shot on the street? He isn't going to stand there mouth agape while you furiously strike the air.

As far as if a particular move would successfully elicit the observed response that strikes me as more of an issue of instruction and experimentation. If I post a vid where I hit the attacker's upper arm, his knees buckle and he assumes a squatting position, then I kick him and you see him stumble back and grab his groin and expose his chin, then I execute a chop to the neck and the attacker falls to the ground, how do you _really_ know the attacker will react that way? Or how do I know that lock Im seeing really works? Or would that take down really succeed on the street? I don't really see how you could be sure of any that without actually getting hands on with a good teacher--"to feel is to believe."

So I think two of the videos (Dr. Dave was solo in his) demonstrate what I thought you were asking for, counter attacks that elicit real responses from the attacker, rather than viewing the attacker turned Kenpo mannequin. Were you referencing this or something else?


----------



## SL4Drew (Jan 30, 2008)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Thanks for the compliment.


 
Got to give props to the good stuff. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## SL4Drew (Jan 30, 2008)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Well to actually teach a set move you need a set situation. So for instructional clips, I expect the "dummy" to sit there. If they counter and then the person recounters and so forth it becomes a sparring macth which is less than instructional. I'm guessing you're looking for clips that are analagous to BJJ or grappling sparring clips but Kenpo oriented?
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the compliment.


 
I'd add to what James said. If you are looking for more of a 'sparring' or 'competitive fighting' demo, then you need to look else than within the universe of Kenpo self-defense techniques. They aren't built to explore that sort of situation or information.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 30, 2008)

YOU GUESSED IT! .  I am looking to see a bit of countering and re countering.  Personaly, the folks who can counter and then re counter are really the one that we would all consider quality martial artist.

Don't get me wrong.  I understand that instruction clips are just that.  INSTRUCTIONAL.  

Everybody should be kenpo fighting and we will be fast as lighting,
hahahaha


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jan 31, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> Get closer.


Hi folks!,
This response reminds me of a story I tell my students...
"little johnny goes into an ice cream parlor to buy a cone. The man behind the counter says to the child "Welcome to ____'s ice cream parlor, what would you like today?" Johnny's face lights up as he thrusts his hand with a dollar bill in it and says "Ice Cream!". The clerk responds "well young man,We have 29 flavors of ice cream,which flavor would you like?" Little 5 year old johnny thinks for a moment and yells "ICE CREAM!".
The moral of the story,be specific if you want to get what you want...
So, "touch",be a lot more specific as far as in reference to which clip so we can have an intelligent articulate discussion!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jan 31, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> YOU GUESSED IT! . I am looking to see a bit of countering and re countering. Personaly, the folks who can counter and then re counter are really the one that we would all consider quality martial artist.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I understand that instruction clips are just that. INSTRUCTIONAL.
> 
> ...


Hi folks!
If that is your main point, then you should enjoy the video i did on the fai gin soo hand drills from David German where my student spontaneously blocked one of my actions,to which i showed the logical progression to the drill,surprising him!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> *shrug*
> 
> Kenpo for defense against a mannequin.  Its rather popular.  I can understand that when a student is learning a technique, it makes sense to drill on a stationary person to get the mechanics down.
> 
> But the training wheels have to come off at some point after a certain amount of months, or years, or decades....


Exactly. I believe the OP was about BBs not lower ranks. Now when teaching lower ranks, we've gotta demonstrate and assigning practice that they'll understand where they are. But as the MAist grows, must be able to work against more resistance, surprises (as Kempo Joe's response to the student who mixed it up on him), etc., imho.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Feb 1, 2008)

OK, Kenpo Joe,  The fact that a student changed something up on you and you were able to respond is not that impressive.  Sorry.  I am not trying to be rude or disrespectful but any black belt should be able to do that much less someone who is as high ranking as you are sir.  Show me you pulling off a technique on someone who is countering you and evading you.  Someone who is defending and attacking at the same time.  Not just someone who happens to do something different at 1/2 speed and you reacting to it.

Show me action, reaction, countering and recountering.


----------



## Jdokan (Feb 2, 2008)

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> Okey dokey! So, let's get your opinion on my kenpo clips! simply go to youtube and punch in "kenpojoe" and tell me your opinion!
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


 
Hi Joe..I actually enjoy your clips...If fact I recently incorporated a piece of one of your techniques into one of mine that I was re-vamping...The piece I "stole" from you (thank you by the way)though I don't remember the name is when you had the opponents right hand trapped to your patch and you pulled his elbow toward your right hip...Added to my technique nicely adding a totally different ending to one of my older techniques...
See you at the seminar in March...
Jeff,


----------



## KENPOJOE (Feb 5, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> OK, Kenpo Joe, The fact that a student changed something up on you and you were able to respond is not that impressive. Sorry. I am not trying to be rude or disrespectful but any black belt should be able to do that much less someone who is as high ranking as you are sir. Show me you pulling off a technique on someone who is countering you and evading you. Someone who is defending and attacking at the same time. Not just someone who happens to do something different at 1/2 speed and you reacting to it.
> 
> Show me action, reaction, countering and recountering.


 
Hi folks!
Dear Kevin,
The mention of that particular clip was not designed to "impress" you, rather to show it as a base introduction to the "what if" factor inherent in kenpo and to point it out as a viable example of actions that are responses to the "unpredictable" responses of an opponent and how to make them "predictable" due to proper body positioning. I don't consider your particular comment rude nor disrespectful. I would highly recomend some of francisco vigioux's material on reactionary sequencial flow on the mutual part of each practitioner. I have some footage of him demonstrating this and I know there must be some of that out on the net as well. So, now, my question to you is, When does what you want in regards to "seeing out there" cross over from becoming nothing more than sparring?
I look forward to your response,
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2008)

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> Dear Kevin,
> The mention of that particular clip was not designed to "impress" you, rather to show it as a base introduction to the "what if" factor inherent in kenpo and to point it out as a viable example of actions that are responses to the "unpredictable" responses of an opponent and how to make them "predictable" due to proper body positioning. I don't consider your particular comment rude nor disrespectful. I would highly recomend some of francisco vigioux's material on reactionary sequencial flow on the mutual part of each practitioner. I have some footage of him demonstrating this and I know there must be some of that out on the net as well. So, now, my question to you is, When does what you want in regards to "seeing out there" cross over from *becoming nothing more than sparring?*
> I look forward to your response,
> ...


 
Hey Joe!

IMO, I think that Joe hit the nail on the head here.  There is a distinct difference between sparring and applying your techniques.  Now, this again, is only my opinion, but I think its rare that you'll see a full technique executed in a sparring setting.  Part of, an idea, a concept..sure, but a full technique...not likely.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, let me try to explain it this way.  For those of you who do FMA you may get my point and the purest EPAK guys may not.  FMA guys spar all day long and they use there techniques that they were taught and practise when they spar.  They learn how to counter and re conter there own techniques and make them work under stress and a RESISTANT OPPONET.  What I am asking to see it someone in EPAK use there techniques that we all practise (i.e. 5 Swords Deflecting hammer) when we spar and please dont give me that bs about I would hurt my opponet.  What are the 7 things that you can do to a technique?  Every time I see a EPAK guy spar he looks just like the sport karate guy or a TKD guy.  Are ANY of the techniques that we practise ever used at all?  If not then why in the hell are we spending countless hours doing them? I am sure that someone is going to say something about the EPAK sparring techniques but the case it still the same.

  What I do not love is this ridiculas way we "black belts train".  We stand in a line and do techniques to each other and one guys beat the crap out of the other guy and the other guy just stands there and lets him.  Well, I don't know about you but anyone try's thundering hammers on me I am not just going to let him do that.   Our beloved EPAK is not so superior that it can not be countered and we never train for that.   

Look I am just trying to learn how to apply the wonderful arts that I have been doing since 1991.  It is time we evolve and leant how to apply EPAK and not just run techniques lines when we know the attack and know that our opponet is going to let us do out beloved 5 Swords.


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> Ok, let me try to explain it this way. For those of you who do FMA you may get my point and the purest EPAK guys may not. FMA guys spar all day long and they use there techniques that they were taught and practise when they spar. They learn how to counter and re conter there own techniques and make them work under stress and a RESISTANT OPPONET.


 
Well, I've done my share of stick sparring in my Arnis class and it looks nothing like the drills that we do with the opponent being compliant.  Watching some Dog Brothers clips, I see the same thing that I see in the Arnis class.  I see 2 people throwing strikes on various parts of the body.  I see some ideas and concepts, but I have yet to see a full disarm pulled off.  Let me rephrase that.  I've seen disarms during stick sparring, but they're not done in the same textbook fashion that we'd see if the 2 people were just standing there.  So...that being said, it goes right back to what I said in my last post.




> What I am asking to see it someone in EPAK use there techniques that we all practise (i.e. 5 Swords Deflecting hammer) when we spar and please dont give me that bs about I would hurt my opponet. What are the 7 things that you can do to a technique? Every time I see a EPAK guy spar he looks just like the sport karate guy or a TKD guy. Are ANY of the techniques that we practise ever used at all? If not then why in the hell are we spending countless hours doing them? I am sure that someone is going to say something about the EPAK sparring techniques but the case it still the same.


 
Again, parts can be pulled off.  Of course, when I'm running thru my techs. the people I'm working with do resist.  Again, there is a difference between that and when you're sparring.  As for sparring...for myself, I prefer continuous rather than point.  I take on more of a boxing type stance, as well as adding in the boxing fundamentals, and there is more contact.  



> What I do not love is this ridiculas way we "black belts train". We stand in a line and do techniques to each other and one guys beat the crap out of the other guy and the other guy just stands there and lets him. Well, I don't know about you but anyone try's thundering hammers on me I am not just going to let him do that. Our beloved EPAK is not so superior that it can not be countered and we never train for that.


 
See above.  By all means, if someone wishes to resist, thats not a bad thing.  Thats why one needs to be able to flow to the next move.  Its just like a lock flow series.  The idea of that is to flow from one lock to the next.  Its training you to be able to flow, so if something goes wrong with the first lock, you have something to fall back on.

The techniques that we have are a foundation for us to build off of.  When the heat is on, chances are, you're not going to be thinking Attacking Mace or 5 Swords.  You should be thinking of reacting.  Its possible that you could use parts of 2 or 3 different techniques.  After all, isn't that what grafting teaches us?


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree that we are not going to pull of anything by the book and I also agree that you will probably never be able to pull of the entire technique.  So in that regard we agree completely.  But my original post was about crapy clips and never seeing anyone do anything on a resistant opponet. I have not seen anyone show what we are talking about. I mean show me a 1st generation guy that has ever done a video or clip of this.  


As far as the Dog Brothers stuff I was a bit disappointed with there close range work.  Maybe that is becaise I have been doing Doce Pares and that is where those guys live and breath.  As soon as the guys on the Dog brothers show got close they went straight to grappling and clinch work.  Not that there is anything wrong with that and I end up there alot myself.  But i did like most everything else about the show.


----------



## MJS (Feb 7, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> I agree that we are not going to pull of anything by the book and I also agree that you will probably never be able to pull of the entire technique. So in that regard we agree completely. But my original post was about crapy clips and never seeing anyone do anything on a resistant opponet. I have not seen anyone show what we are talking about. I mean show me a 1st generation guy that has ever done a video or clip of this.
> 
> 
> As far as the Dog Brothers stuff I was a bit disappointed with there close range work. Maybe that is becaise I have been doing Doce Pares and that is where those guys live and breath. As soon as the guys on the Dog brothers show got close they went straight to grappling and clinch work. Not that there is anything wrong with that and I end up there alot myself. But i did like most everything else about the show.


 
Well, like I said earlier...the majority of what you see on youtube is demo stuff, seminar stuff, etc.  Why isn't there stuff like you're looking for?  No idea.  Hey, if someone wants to judge the art off of a clip, thats fine.  However, for someone to assume that is how all Kenpo people train...well, thats not fair to the ones that do train with resistance.   Just this past Tuesday, I was working some techs. with my teacher.  We went into a number of 'what if' situations off of the base tech.  

As for the Dog Bros...I think they have alot of heart for doing what they do.  To get in there and swing real sticks, full power, with little gear takes some guts.  IIRC, they work with the Machados, so that is most likely why you see so much clinch and ground work.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 8, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo look up Kenpo Counterpoint.  Here is a clip...it's a drill so not entirely alive.  Of course it comes from a Kenpo/FMA guy under Huk Planas but...is this what you mean? sort of?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 8, 2008)

MJS said:


> Well, like I said earlier...the majority of what you see on youtube is demo stuff, seminar stuff, etc. Why isn't there stuff like you're looking for? No idea. Hey, if someone wants to judge the art off of a clip, thats fine. However, for someone to assume that is how all Kenpo people train...well, thats not fair to the ones that do train with resistance.  Just this past Tuesday, I was working some techs. with my teacher. We went into a number of 'what if' situations off of the base tech.
> 
> As for the Dog Bros...I think they have alot of heart for doing what they do. To get in there and swing real sticks, full power, with little gear takes some guts. IIRC, they work with the Machados, so that is most likely why you see so much clinch and ground work.


Yep.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Feb 10, 2008)

I am very well versed in what Zach does and yes that is exactly what I am talking about.  Zach is my instructor and has been for several years now.  What he does I do not see anyone else do and his influence is where I have gotten my ideas from. What he does in that clip is incredible.  If you watch it cloesly Josh is trying to counter him and Zach just keeps on moving.  He is the only person taht I see do what I am refering to. I never mentioned his name because I did not want to seem bias.


----------



## Ray (Feb 10, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> Ok, let me try to explain it this way. For those of you who do FMA you may get my point and the purest EPAK guys may not. FMA guys spar all day long and they use there techniques that they were taught and practise when they spar. They learn how to counter and re conter there own techniques and make them work under stress and a RESISTANT OPPONET. What I am asking to see it someone in EPAK use there techniques that we all practise (i.e. 5 Swords Deflecting hammer) when we spar and please dont give me that bs about I would hurt my opponet. What are the 7 things that you can do to a technique? Every time I see a EPAK guy spar he looks just like the sport karate guy or a TKD guy. Are ANY of the techniques that we practise ever used at all? If not then why in the hell are we spending countless hours doing them? I am sure that someone is going to say something about the EPAK sparring techniques but the case it still the same.


Practice many ways for different effects. Heavy bag don't move unless I move it, it don't resist except for it's weight and if its bottom is tethered. Speed ball no resist but moves plenty quick. 


Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> Our beloved EPAK is not so superior that it can not be countered and we never train for that.


Superiority not in paint brush, but in painter.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> I am very well versed in what Zach does and yes that is exactly what I am talking about. Zach is my instructor and has been for several years now. What he does I do not see anyone else do and his influence is where I have gotten my ideas from. What he does in that clip is incredible. If you watch it cloesly Josh is trying to counter him and Zach just keeps on moving. He is the only person taht I see do what I am refering to. I never mentioned his name because I did not want to seem bias.


 
Got it, now I know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Feb 11, 2008)

Ray,

Yo,  I think I get what your trying to say but wow!  To equate a heavy bag to a resistant opponet.  Good luck with that.  That may work where you live but that will get you killed down here in Hot-Lanta.

hahahaha


----------



## Ray (Feb 11, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> Yo, I think I get what your trying to say but wow! To equate a heavy bag to a resistant opponet. Good luck with that. That may work where you live but that will get you killed down here in Hot-Lanta.


Nope. I didn't equate a heavy bag with a resistant opponent. I said that we must train a whole bunch of different ways for different effects and understand what each one gives us. A heavy bag has its uses, a stone dummy has its uses, sparring, using a resistant dummy; they all have their uses and benefits. 

Where I live is assuredly much different than Atlanta. It's also much different than where I grew up (L.A.).


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 11, 2008)

Ray said:


> Nope. I didn't equate a heavy bag with a resistant opponent. I said that we must train a whole bunch of different ways for different effects and understand what each one gives us. A heavy bag has its uses, a stone dummy has its uses, sparring, using a resistant dummy; they all have their uses and benefits.
> 
> Where I live is assuredly much different than Atlanta. It's also much different than where I grew up (L.A.).


 
how many ways can Creston be considered the opposite (or reverse!) of Atlanta...??  as many as possible I think.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Feb 12, 2008)

hahahahahaha

right on guys


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 13, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> OK,  I know that I am going to get a lot of crap for this one but I want to get the opinions of you all on this.
> 
> I am so freaking tried of all the bleeping crapy a^* videos/clips/youtube stuff out there showing a EPAK black belts doing techniques on someone who just stands there and lets he/she hit him 2,134 times.  I am not just talking about 1st, 2nd or 3rd degree black belts either.  We can all beat the living crap out of anyone who just stands there and lets you whale away on them and yes I do agree that that is  *stage* in the learning process.  But if your a super duper black belt who can leap tall buildingsin a single bound then why not show the world.  Is everyone hiding all of the secret information?
> 
> ...



You've got the "Professor"? Why don't YOU post a vid to show everyone the light... Sheesh


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Feb 13, 2008)

I do. I have have the professor?  Who would that be?


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello from Australia, everyone.

Hope you don't mind me reviving an old thread.

36 years young and training in Kenpo 5.0 here (Did pure EPAK before; graded till purple, and was ready to go for blue, but then had to move overseas; now going through the System again and loving every minute of it... just got my yellow once more BTW!)

Atlanta-Kenpo: Understand your issue and feel that way sometimes as well. Might want to check out a series of clips by *CounterforCounter* on Youtube; very interesting and useful stuff. Basically, Kenpo Black Belts with FMA and Jujitsu experience demonstrate how you can 'box' with Five Swords (clip is called 'functional five swords'), grapple using Kenpo principles, and even work Kenpo techs into Hubud drills.

Kenpojujitsu3: Really love your stuff, mate. And sense of humor

Best regards,
TCG


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 14, 2009)

No, I do not have a Kenpo clip to show you right now.  However, to answer your question, a lot of the EPAK Black Belts you see on Youtube are actually able to do everything you named, such as defend themselves against an actual attacker on the streets.  What you are seeing on sites such as Youtube, are demonstrations, belt testing, sparring, etc. In Demonstration, and I would know this since I have been on many, many Demo Teams, and in many tournaments myself that in demonstations you use uke's, which are men, or women who throw the attack at you while you do the technique.  Sometimes people will forget that the attackers in demonstrations are just uke's, and not the real thing.  People will sometimes get hung up trying to find the "real thing" on Youtube.  If you were really attacked on the streets, I can tell you right now that you wouldn't find it on Youtube, because on the streets, it happens so quickly and without anyone around to video-tape it.


----------



## ackks10 (Jan 15, 2009)

wow!! it looks like everyone has something to say about someone else doing kenpo, let me say this, James was right with what he said in his post about teqs, and teaching, but (i see all the time) if you had to do something on the street,(i don;t care what teq you do) and you hit the perp,he will not do what the person in the dojo will do,i know i have been there and worked on the st for a long time,and this thing about getting close,well thats kenpo,but there is long hand kenpo to,and people talk about the viedos on youtube it don't matter what kind of stuff you put out there,people will talk-- about it,i know they do it with my stuff,but i don't care,anyway i want to say this,the other day i had this man try to tell me that kenpo is a sport because his son is a student at this kenpo school where they do all these flips,jumps,rolls, and punp roundhouse kicks(give me a break) but you see (the father don't know) get what i'm saying:BSmeter:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 15, 2009)

...if you just want to see someone getting thier butt kicked with kenpo...





 

..and yes...it hurt.


----------



## ackks10 (Jan 15, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> ...if you just want to see someone getting thier butt kicked with kenpo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you the man,i have always said that:uhyeah:


----------



## mecam79 (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree with all peviously stated posts. I know at my school once you reach lvl 3 contact is mandatory with all techniques. Although this contact veries from person to person we generaly ask people to take as much punisment as possible without getting seriously injured. Bruses and bloody noses are common place and should be at this level as you nwver know how you will react unless you get hit.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 15, 2009)

mecam79 said:


> I agree with all peviously stated posts. I know at my school once you reach lvl 3 contact is mandatory with all techniques. Although this contact veries from person to person we generaly ask people to take as much punisment as possible without getting seriously injured. Bruses and bloody noses are common place and should be at this level as you nwver know how you will react unless you get hit.


 
"If you don't leave class with at least one bruise then you didn't learn anything." -Brint Berry


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jan 18, 2009)

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> I'm more interested in teaching all martial artists and especially kenpoists about various aspects regarding kenpo and not impressing people with how fast I can smack someone around. Hence, the reason for the particular format that I use in my clips.
> Okey dokey! So, let's get your opinion on my kenpo clips! simply go to youtube and punch in "kenpojoe" and tell me your opinion!
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


 Mr Rebelo,
Everytime I watch your martial clips on u-tube, I feel a little more educated and they are always entertaining. Some people however, do not want to see "conceptual" kenpo. They want to see you or anyone else demonstrating martial arts either; kick the crap out of their students, or have their students kick the crap out of them. After all, that is the only way anyone can truly demostrate if their kenpo really works. 
I am already confident that my kenpo "works". But the word "works", means something different to me.
My martial arts work because; they have introduced me to some phenominal people, they keep me healthy, flexible and fit, and I have so much fun in practice. Whether I can kick someone's butt is neither here nor there to me.
My advice to everyone is to keep training just for the sake of training. Try and keep away from situations that may cause you harm and if someone is stupid enough to break into your house in the middle of the night-shoot the bastards.
I have known many street fighters in my time. Fortunately for me they have never had a reason to engage me. Most of these people have some kind of psychological malady, they are usually feared rather than respected, few are usually happy with their lives, and most of these guys have criminal records. As a side note, these men are very rarely teachers of the martial arts. They are just angry at life for some reason or another.
The confidence and wisdom brought from years of training is usually enough to recognise danger, avoid it when possible and take some kind of action if it happens.
If you truly want to try your techniques for real, get your training partners together and have one of them wail on you with full force. Allow him to bite an gouge and stomp on your head. I don't recommend this course of action, because it usually ends in someone getting seriously injured.
Just enjoy your training and leave street fighting to the idiots.
Onc eagain Mr Rebelo, thanks for the clips. They always inspire me


----------

